# Sorry.. even more Raggie pics!



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Got a few more nice pics of the terrible twins today..little posers


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

I've said it before but they are absolutely gorgeous bundles you have got there. Love the one with the little tongue poking out!!!

Louise
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Bee, they're just adorable*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just gorgeous


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I do love raggies!! They have the most gorgeous eyes  xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

dont be sorry bee... Keep throwing more pictures at us as ur cats are gorgeous and they are like suger in my eyes... Sooo sweet!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

there stunners, theve got lovely blue eyes


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww Bless, gorgeous babies. xxxxx


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

They are really gorgeous!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

They are as ever great pics,it's not easy to take true pics that show off our beautiful cats/kitts in their true form and you managed it wonderfully coz Alfie and Lola as they are, look stunning Bee


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

As cute as ever Bee!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What makes this breed appealing to me is that they are really cute fluffy kittens and grow into fluffy beautiful cats.

Look at their eyes absolutely stunning.

Sue


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Aww bee all your cats are stunning  can never see enough of them *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

sskmick said:


> What makes this breed appealing to me is that they are really cute fluffy kittens and grow into fluffy beautiful cats.
> 
> Look at their eyes absolutely stunning.
> 
> Sue


Yes Ragdolls just get even prettier with age.. I'm already thinking about getting another one when I've got a bigger house next year!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Yes Ragdolls just get even prettier with age.. I'm already thinking about getting another one when I've got a bigger house next year!


Now I'm turning green with envy 

Sue


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sskmick said:


> Now I'm turning green with envy
> 
> Sue


why,,cant you have one,,,have you got enough pets,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

lol Sue you could always get a Raggie kitten!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> lol Sue you could always get a Raggie kitten!


yes,, we wont one dont we Bee,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha lets all get one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> ha ha lets all get one


hahaha yes,, lets al put our orders in,

thats one for me

one for Bee

one for Sue


----------

